# Xbox One Controller geht am PC nicht



## Ifosil (20. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,

folgendes Problem. Ein Kollege hat sich eine One Controller für den PC gekauft, diesen mittels eines USB-Kabels an den PC angeschlossen. Ich habe ihn dann den Treiber installiert, da Win 8.1 dies nicht selbst gemacht hatte. Danach hat er exakt 1 mal funktioniert, seitdem blinkt er nur noch für 5 Sekunden und geht wieder aus. Mein Xbox 360 Controller for Windows hingegen geht Problemlos an seinem PC. Was habe ich übersehen?


----------



## Pixelwerfer (20. Juli 2015)

Treiber vielleicht den falschen erwischt, gibt 32Bit und 64Bit

PC-Kompatibilität des Xbox One Wireless Controllers | Xbox One-Zubehör


----------



## Ifosil (20. Juli 2015)

Pixelwerfer schrieb:


> Treiber vielleicht den falschen erwischt, gibt 32Bit und 64Bit
> 
> PC-Kompatibilität des Xbox One Wireless Controllers | Xbox*One-Zubehör



Genau diesen Treiber da (x64) habe ich installiert. Ich habe vielleicht einen Verdacht, dass ein Programm, das eine Ps4 Controller zum laufen bringt, dies verursacht hat. Das Tool ist schon längt deinstalliert, aber irgendwas hat das mit den USB-Ports gemacht. Was aber der Sache widersprechen würde, wäre der 360 Controller, der sofort funktioniert.


----------



## Alex555 (20. Juli 2015)

Also wenn ich den XBOX One Controller  an den PC anschließe (via USB Kabel) leuchtet er dauerhaft weiß. Man braucht auch vor und nach dem Anschließen meines Wissens nicht den Power Button drücken. 
Das Blinken macht er eigentlich nur, wenn er die XBOX anschalten will ... 
Also einfach mal nur anstecken, und in ein dementsprechendes Spiel reingehen (z.b. GTA V)


----------

